# vinyl Fence posts around existing metal poles



## Theodore2 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi,
My property line wall already has metal poles for a chain link fence every 8ft, but the missus hates the idea of chain link and so we are going with vinyl fencing. See photo here: 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/5izmSkwQMg445cUA7 
What's the most reasonable way to install the fence posts? 
Do I trim the metal poles down and slip the vinyl posts over them? 
I've read that some people fill the vinyl post with concrete, but others say that expansion of the concrete would crack the vinyl posts. 
Advice appreciated!
Regards,
Theodore2


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would drill holes in squares of plywood and figure a way to attach them to the post, they would hold the vinyl centred and stop them from turning. 3 each, top bottom and centre. Or even vinyl trim board.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Theodore2, welcome!

Please put your location in your signature (city/county and state/province) as some advice can be location specific.


----------



## Theodore2 (Sep 4, 2015)

Location is Fairfield, Connecticut


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=66&v=Hf3-tKyp8Cg


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I've used the "U" brackets to attach wood fencing to old chain link poles. In a couple spots I have installed larger diameter poles (galv not vinyl) over the smaller ones (to get more height) and filled them in. I would guess some vinyl manuf's have some ready-made brackets like ron45's video shows. I would just be cognizant of the 8' span and the wall thickness of the vinyl to span without sag.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

How about something like this? Depending on the size of your posts. You would have to get the 8' vinyl fencing that could be cut down to size. 

https://www.therookpostmount.com/the-rook/


----------

